# My old girl



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

She looks good! Sure she's 12.5?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She looks great.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

gdgli said:


> She looks good! Sure she's 12.5?


Thanks. Yes, born March 17 2006  Just recently started slowing down, but still goes up/down those 6-7 steps to the yard. CBD oil does help arthritis/inflammation. Also trying cartrophen injections (for cartilage) & Lubrisyn (joint lubricant). I now only feed real food along with some supplements & medicinal mushrooms. Every day is a blessing.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She looks great.


She's such a good girl


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

She is beautiful and good for her going up and down the steps.



T&T said:


> > . . . Every day is a blessing.


So true what you said. Chance turned 13 last month and I'm so grateful to have him.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

goldy1 said:


> She is beautiful and good for her going up and down the steps.
> 
> 
> 
> So true what you said. Chance turned 13 last month and I'm so grateful to have him.


Awwwww .... seniors are really really special :--heart:

Hers's my little giant 140 lbs ago !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She's a beautiful girl!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a beautiful girl  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Savor every moment with your beautiful girl


----------

